# Reactivation of old Eircom landline for broadband only



## UPTHEWEST (20 Dec 2013)

Was all set to reactivate my old landline so I could go with Vodafone broadband (€32 pm). However, I am now being told that as the line has been inactive for several years (I was on wireless), it can only be reactivated by signing a contract (min 18 months) with Eircom which are more expensive. Anyone else have this issue ?


----------



## Orga (20 Dec 2013)

sahd is correct - I have knowledge of friend who re-activated line that was 6+ years dormant and did it with Vodafone for broadband only. However, ensure you know what speed you are getting before you commit as older lines may be in the older cabinets and thus not have the facility of the fastest broadband.


----------



## UPTHEWEST (21 Dec 2013)

Thanks alot Orga and sahd. Since I posted I checked with Comreg who confirmed what you are saying. The Eircom sales person was adamant that the line could only be activated by signing an 18 month contract with them. I have the saleperson's details and will submit a complaint to Eircom for blatant lies ! It pays to talk. Eircom tell me my line is efibred so hopefully will have decent speeds. I think €32 per month for unlimited broadband is decent so fingers crossed ! Now if only I could get through to Vodafone sales - must have been their xmas party tonight ! Thanks again.


----------



## ejabrod (7 Oct 2015)

HI, sorry for the thread revival. Is the information posted by Orga & sahd still valid (re: the reactivation)?


----------



## SparkRite (7 Oct 2015)

ejabrod said:


> HI, sorry for the thread revival. Is the information posted by Orga & sahd still valid (re: the reactivation)?



Absolutely still valid. If you are not purchasing a product from Eir (formally Eircom) then there is no need for you to contact them at all.
Your provider will do all the "behind the scenes" work.


----------



## jdwex (7 Oct 2015)

Looking at this thread, if you ring eir you will get through the retail side. If you ask for a line to be activated through eir retail you will be in contract with them. However, you can put an order through for line activation through any retail operator (though I heard at least one operator doesn't like the hassle and prefer winbacks)


----------



## IRCA (9 Nov 2015)

Was attempting to get Sky BB installed and they said they couldn't find a line at my address - said I needed to get Eir to re-activate it - anyone else in a similar situation?  Sky BB is a cheaper option than VF and I would assume they could activate the line like VF can?


----------



## valery (9 Nov 2015)

I signed up recently for Sky TV and BB.  I then cancelled my UPC account.  My TV was installed within a few days.  4 weeks after I signed up, after numerous call, emails etc Sky emailed me to confirm that my phone line and B/B would take at least a further month to install.  By this time UPC had turned off my phone, broadband service.  
I cancelled SKY and signed up online with Eir. Within a week or so my line was installed and in a further week my broadband.  However it didn't go smoothly as they have emailed me a phone only contract at €42 per month and gave me a new number. I have emailed them (no reply), phoned to speak to a supervisor (impossible).   My only solution is to cancel my direct debit, maybe then they will set up my account properly.  
Possibly some else can give you feedback of their experience with other providers.


----------



## reddanmm (25 Apr 2016)

Sorry to reactivate an old post. My daughter is having the same problem. She moved house and did a moving house package with Sky. 
She found out the line was tiled over and the engineer could not connect the line for broadband only.
We dug up tiles and found it and the engineers came back and installed the line and sockets. Now Sky are saying line is inactive and Eir need to reactivate it. . It's dragging out too long now. I have read that Eir will only do it if you take out a 18 month contact with them. One manager on their community site stating so and saying that it is perfectly legal
I rang Comreg who say that is illegal to do so and that they should activate the line for Sky. 
Any help or advice on what to do as they need broadband for work. No problem setting up Sky TV only the broadband


----------



## Leo (25 Apr 2016)

This is very common with Eir, they seem to be stalling new connections to other providers hoping to win business. 

Try the 'Talk to Eir' forum on Boards.


----------



## reddanmm (25 Apr 2016)

Hi Leo this is what they said don't know what to make of it


----------



## jdwex (25 Apr 2016)

You ask sky to reactivate the line, not eir. You are talking there to eir retail, if you place the order through them you will be in contract with them. Go back to sky and tell them to order the installation for you.


----------



## jdwex (25 Apr 2016)

Leo said:


> This is very common with Eir, they seem to be stalling new connections to other providers hoping to win business.
> 
> Try the 'Talk to Eir' forum on Boards.



The problem is with sky, they don't like doing new connections. Plenty on boards.ie about it eg
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=99459553

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=99309622


----------



## Leo (26 Apr 2016)

jdwex said:


> The problem is with sky, they don't like doing new connections.



My understanding is the line reactivation piece is only done by Eir at the exchange.


----------



## jdwex (26 Apr 2016)

Leo said:


> My understanding is the line reactivation piece is only done by Eir at the exchange.



Yes, but this is done by eircom wholesale (open eir). They deal with retail operators (eg eircom retail, vodafone, Pure Telecom etc and Sky), not individual customers. So if you want to be a sky customer, you get them to manage he process, not anybody else!


----------



## SparkRite (26 Apr 2016)

reddanmm said:


> Hi Leo this is what they said don't know what to make of it



Standard reply, as you are NOT an Eir customer or trying to become one, you have no business contacting Eir over this matter.

Get back on to Sky and tell them you are upset about the delay and if they are not able to supply the service then you will go elsewhere.
Don't take any excuses blaming other telcos. Sky are your provider (or at least you are trying to use them) and your contract will be
with Sky and Sky alone.


----------



## Leo (26 Apr 2016)

SparkRite said:


> Standard reply, as you are NOT an Eir customer or trying to become one, you have no business contacting Eir over this matter.
> 
> Get back on to Sky and tell them you are upset about the delay and if they are not able to supply the service then you will go elsewhere.
> Don't take any excuses blaming other telcos. Sky are your provider (or at least you are trying to use them) and your contract will be
> with Sky and Sky alone.



Yeah, but calling out Eir on Boards has had success for some, and threatening to leave Sky and go to Eir is exactly what they want. There has been media coverage of Eir stalling the other providers, with little or no change from the recurring threads here and elsewhere.


----------

